# Sundown 12-24 Day



## powhunter (Dec 21, 2009)

Going to visit our institution from about 11-3...anyone else

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 21, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Going to visit our institution from about 11-3...anyone else
> 
> steveo



that might work, need to check with Marge.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to plan on going for steveo bump drill class, but first have to see how much the doctor hacks up my toe to dig out an ingrown nail tomorrow,


----------



## mondeo (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll be there early, probably 9-11ish. Need to get a day in before traveling.


o3jeff said:


> I am going to plan on going for steveo bump drill class, but first have to see how much the doctor hacks up my toe to dig out an ingrown nail tomorrow,


Hope you have a good pedo. I've had three different doctors do it for me, very different levels of discomfort. GP was worst, hurt for a week. Pedo in WNY wasn't bad, couple days and I was fine. Pedo in CT was great, only minor discomfort day of and fine the day after. Still don't know that I'd subject the toe to ski boots a couple days after, though.


----------



## Greg (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll probably be there in the morning with my (almost) 4 year old ripping up Little Joe, Sensation and Big Bend. Woot woot!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like a nice day to break in those lines...sunny...40ish

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Hope you have a good pedo. I've had three different doctors do it for me, very different levels of discomfort. GP was worst, hurt for a week. Pedo in WNY wasn't bad, couple days and I was fine. Pedo in CT was great, only minor discomfort day of and fine the day after. Still don't know that I'd subject the toe to ski boots a couple days after, though.



Ended up going to podiatrist since my insurance didn't require a referral. The doctor thinks it will be fine tomorrow and she said it is up to me if I want to try and ski in a couple day. She also gave me a sleeve for the to to put on it if I go skiing this week. Hopefully it will be good to go by Thursday, if not by the weekend.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 23, 2009)

ill be there ...... teaching  if there are any lesson, in th past years its been hit or miss


----------



## powhunter (Dec 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Ended up going to podiatrist since my insurance didn't require a referral. The doctor thinks it will be fine tomorrow and she said it is up to me if I want to try and ski in a couple day. She also gave me a sleeve for the to to put on it if I go skiing this week. Hopefully it will be good to go by Thursday, if not by the weekend.



Hope ya can make it Jeff

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 24, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Hope ya can make it Jeff
> 
> steveo



While it doesn't hurt unless I push on it in the right spot and it feels good in the ski boot, I think I am going to hold off until Saturday before I get back on skis.

Enjoy it out there, looking like a perfect day and will probably be no crowds!


----------



## powhunter (Dec 24, 2009)

Probably better to rehab that foot for a few days Jeff...I should be there around 12

steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 24, 2009)

Leaving for SD shortly. Should be on the hill by 11:00, you will know where to find me Steve.


----------

